
Verizon Wireless Will End Unlimited Data Plans for IPhone - aarghh
http://www.businessweek.com/news/2011-03-01/verizon-wireless-will-end-unlimited-data-plans-for-iphone.html
======
beagledude
Well that didn't last long

